# Hilarious video!



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/final_season_of_lost_promises_to


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's a couple, I think the first one is real, real unsafe.. the second one is, I guess just 'stupid is what stupid does'.

http://www.dumpalink.com/videos/Slingshot_fun-ceha.html









http://www.dumpalink.com/videos/Homemade-catapult.html


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Good Greif=STUPIDSTUPIDSTUPID











BB Gallini said:


> Here's a couple, I think the first one is real, real unsafe.. the second one is, I guess just 'stupid is what stupid does'.
> 
> http://www.dumpalink.com/videos/Slingshot_fun-ceha.html
> 
> ...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

BB Gallini said:


> Here's a couple, I think the first one is real, real unsafe.. the second one is, I guess just 'stupid is what stupid does'.
> 
> http://www.dumpalink...t_fun-ceha.html
> 
> ...


Thats what i wanted to do with my 1st wife, but without the safety harness. jeff


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Close, but no cigar.







On that second vid, it looks like he'd have made it if the backboard hadn't snapped at the top. Oh, well...


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

Kenny Strasser ; Yo-Yo 'expert' has been tricking live local tv programs

http://trueslant.com/matthewnewton/2010/05/12/yo-yo-master-kenny-strasser-hijacks-tv-shows-fools-everyone/


----------



## BB Gallini (Mar 27, 2010)

.sorry, operator error, tried to update the above post website and accidentally added this extra post.. unsure how to delete this post...


----------

